# Fema Tree Contract for Hurricane Irene



## Hurricane corp (Aug 25, 2011)

Tree Contract For Hurricane Irene Crew Needed.
Experienced hurricane tree experts needed for our contracts for hurricane Irene, who are licensed and insured. All equipment must be in good working condition and pass our inspection.

Bucket Crew: Bucket truck with 58 ft working height minimum, 1 operator and 2 ground men required.
Climbing Crew: 1 climber, 2 ground men (1 being able to climb - OSHA rules)
Crane Crew with Climber: 22 ton crane minimum, 1 operator, 2 ground men/riggers, and 1 well experienced climber.
I am looking for an extra 30 crew who can be in place in 24 to 48 hours when called.

fill up our form at: www.Hurricanecontract.com
Or Email us at: daniel at egzact dot com
Thank you.


----------

